# Die möchte ich umtauschen



## decubito

Hallo

¿Podría alguien ayudarme con la palabra *die* en la segunda oración:
*
"Ich habe eine Bluse bei Ihnen gekauft. Die möchte ich umtauschen" *?

No tengo certeza de qué signifique *die* aquí. Si está usada como artículo ¿dónde está el sustantivo? Si fuese pronombre relativo no estaría separada por punto sino por coma, ¿no? 

Esta es mi insegura traducción según me dicta el sentido común: *"Yo... La quisiera cambiar."* Si, contra todo pronóstico, es correcta, ¿por qué no decir: "*Sie möchte ich umtauschen."*?, siendo que *sie* es el pron. en acusativo de ella y que podría reemplazar en este caso a *eine Bluse*.

Gracias!


----------



## kayokid

Hola.

Según me parece, estás en lo correcto. Creo que es un uso coloquial. Muy a menudo se usa el articulo definitivo en vez del pronombre en el lenguaje hablado. Así se puede enfatizar el objeto y muchas veces la estructura de la frase cambia también.

Ej. Ich möchte *sie* umtauschen.
*Die* möchte ich umtauschen.


----------



## anipo

Si cambias el orden de la frase te resultará natural: 

"Ich habe eine Bluse bei Ihnen gekauft*, die* ich umtauschen *möchte*".

Con la parte gramatical mejor no me meto...

Saludos.


----------



## kayokid

anipo said:


> Si cambias el orden de la frase te resultará natural:
> 
> "Ich habe eine Bluse bei Ihnen gekauft*, die* ich umtauschen *möchte*".
> 
> Con la parte gramatical mejor no me meto...
> 
> Saludos.



La oración es perfecta pero no es la misma cosa, en mi opinión.

Ich habe eine Bluse gekauft, die ich umtauschen möchte = Compré una blusa, que/la cual quisiera cambiar.  ('die' = pron. relativo)

Ich habe eine Bluse gekauft. Die möchte ich umtauschen = Compré una blusa. Este artículo de ropa lo/La quisiera cambiar.   ('Die' = artículo def.)

No sé si me explico...


----------



## Captain Lars

_Die_ en este caso no es un artículo definido, sino un pronombre demostrativo.

_Die möchte ich umtauschen. _--> Uso coloquial.

_*Sie möchte ich umtauschen._ --> Esta frase es agramatical. La dependienta entendería que es ella la que quieres cambiar y, sin duda, te miraría algo aturdido.


----------



## kayokid

Captain Lars said:


> _Die_ en este caso no es un artículo definido, sino un pronombre demostrativo. Ganz richtig. Das war mein Fehler.
> 
> _Die möchte ich umtauschen. _--> Uso coloquial.
> 
> _*Sie möchte ich umtauschen._ --> Esta frase es agramatical. La dependienta entendería que es ella la que quieres cambiar y, sin duda, te miraría algo aturdido.


----------



## decubito

Hola. Gracias a todos por sus gentiles respuestas.



> Creo que es un uso coloquial.





> _Die möchte ich umtauschen. _--> Uso coloquial.




Entonces ¿cuál sería la forma no coloquial?



> _*Sie möchte ich umtauschen._ --> Esta frase es agramatical. La  dependienta entendería que es ella la que quieres cambiar y, sin duda,  te miraría algo aturdido.




No me queda claro por qué es  agramatical. ¿Es debido a que en este tipo de frases no se puede usar un  pronombre en acusativo al principio y por eso debe usarse uno  demostrativo (*die*)?  Y, aún invirtiendo los términos, ¿es solo posible la forma con die y no con sie:

*Ich möchte die umtauschen.*

para conservar el sentido original de la frase?

Un saludo!


----------



## Captain Lars

> Entonces ¿cuál sería la forma no coloquial?



_Ich möchte sie umtauschen.
_
Creo que es porque la posición inicial sirve para enfatizar, lo que no funciona con _sie_, pero funcionaría con el _Sie_ de cortesía si se pudiera cambiar la dependienta. Por lo tanto es agramatical solo en el contexto.

_Ich möchte die umtauschen._ = muy mal estilo.


----------



## decubito

Ahora lo tengo claro. Muchas gracias, Captain Lars.


----------

